# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Apothekers geven te weinig informatie over nieuwe medicijnen

## Niels

Vandaag was op nu.nl te lezen dat apothekers te weinig informatie geven over nieuwe medicijnen. 
Een wat bredere discussie, vinden jullie dat apothekers überhaupt genoeg informatie geven over de medicijnen? Heb je wel eens iets gehaald waarvan je achteraf dacht dat de bijwerkingen wel meevielen, terwijl dat niet zo was?

----------

